# Лишний(?) позвонок



## Salamanka (29 Июн 2010)

У внучки при цистографии обнаружили 6 поясничных позвонков.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Июн 2010)

Salamanka написал(а):


> У внучки при цистографии обнаружили 6 поясничных позвонков.



Пускай растет здоровой.


----------



## Salamanka (29 Июн 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Пускай растет здоровой.


Я так понимаю, что этот лишний позвонок ничем не грозит?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Июн 2010)

Salamanka написал(а):


> я так понимаю,что этот лишний позвонок ничем не грозит?


Если нет других аномалий, то ничем. Но все же следует  избегать перегрузки по вертикальной оси (подъем тяжести, длительное сидение за письменным столом).


----------

